

Announcing Facebook Lite - ainsej
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/06/announcing-facebook-lite/

======
moonka
So I guess it won't be available in the US. I've been using the browser rather
than install the current behemoth app. I'll be curious to see what sort of
permissions the lite app uses compared to the current one.

------
Samathy
I'm hoping this app will combine fast startup speed with its tiny size. The
current Android app is a little bit ridiculous for what is essentially a web
page.

